# Gelbton statt weiß auf 2. Monitor



## Kyuubi1337 (13. Mai 2015)

*Gelbton statt weiß auf 2. Monitor*

Hallo,
auf meinem 2. Monitor ist ein Gelbton (Windows Fotoanzeige, Photoshop) anstatt ein Weiß zu sehen.
Ich habe einen AOC Monitor als 2. Bildschirm mit IPS Panel. Auf meinem Hauptmonitor wird es allerdings richtig angezeigt (auch IPS)

Woran kann das liegen?
Bekomme es irgendwie nicht weiß


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gelbton statt weiß auf 2. Monitor*

Farbtemperatur einstellen über das Monitormenü


----------



## Kyuubi1337 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gelbton statt weiß auf 2. Monitor*

Habe ich schon versucht, bleibt Gelb :/


----------



## JoM79 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gelbton statt weiß auf 2. Monitor*

Bei mir hatte ich das immer, wenn ich ein anderes Farbprofil als das originale genommen habe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gelbton statt weiß auf 2. Monitor*

Beide Resetten und eine als Referenz nehmen.


----------



## Malkolm (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gelbton statt weiß auf 2. Monitor*

Ist das nur eine kleine, monitorbedingte Abweichung, oder nen richtiger Falschton?
Bei letzterem binde den zweiten Monitor mal testweise über einen anderen Port an, im Zweifel auch mal analog. VIeleicht hat auch ein Kabel oder ein Port nen hau weg.


----------

